# Acesso a dados metereológicos



## eq0 (5 Dez 2013 às 20:48)

Boa tarde,

Não sei se estarei a colocar este tópico no local correto (coisas de novatos) mas precisava do auxílio da comunidade.

Estou neste momento concluir a minha tese de mestrado em simulação computacional de conforto térmico. No simulador que uso tenho de introduzir os dados climatéricos a analisar (temperatura, humidade, intensidade e direcção do vento, radiação global e solar (directa e difusa)), pelo que necessitava de obter esses dados (horários) para a região do grande Porto (quanto mais perto da Boavista melhor).

Já analisei os dados da estação meteorológica da FEUP e constatei que existem grandes períodos em que esta não faz registos e a do ISEP não possui todas as informações de que necessito.

Venho por isso pedir se alguém me pode informar de alguma estação meteorológica onde possa ter acesso aos dados e que estes sejam fidedignos.


Agradeço desde já a todos.

Atenciosamente


----------

